# Green eye discharge in toddler



## Amylcd

Picture
(this pic was taken yesterday.. so this suddenly came on overnight and has gotten worse today)

Allergies, or something more serious?

She woke up with it this morning, and it seems like I've been wiping it away all day. It's in both eyes. We've been having nice weather, and she was outside playing yesterday and today, which makes me think allergies. (both eyelids are also slightly red and puffy)

Is there anything I can treat this with at home? I'll probably end up taking her to the doctor tomorrow, but I would like her to get relief from it tonight.

Edit: It's a sinus infection, which is not draining out of her nose, but instead backing up into her eyes and ears. Poor baby has a pretty bad ear infection now.


----------



## KMK_Mama

It looks like pink eye, which can be caused by allergies, a virus, or bacteria.

I have cured it with over the counter contact lens solution (with boric acid as an ingredient). I use Opti Free with my contacts anyways so that's what I used. I flushed out the eyes 4 times per day. It got better within 2 days, but I continued for 2 weeks just to be sure I got it all.


----------



## sraplayas

try breastmilk if you are able to


----------



## D&S Mom

If you use baby shampoo, you can put some in the sink with some warm water and just wash her eyes with it. Just splash it around her eyes (it won't sting them). A doctor actually recommended it to me and it worked for pink eye in my child.

And remember to wash you hands like crazy. If it is pinkeye, it is really really contagious.


----------



## ledzepplon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sraplayas* 
try breastmilk if you are able to

















:

Sounds like conjunctivitis (pink eye). Most cases will clear up in about a week. It can be very contagious, so be sure to wash hands/pillows/towels.


----------



## tinyblackdot

Its an upper repritory infection! DD had it 2 weeks ago.

The Dr said that basicly its a sinus infection that doesnt come out the nostrils but instaed the preasure builds up and it come out the eyes, and usually will also cause an ear infection.

We used some natural eye drops, and a warm rag on her eyes. The dr also said that you can lightly massage the sinus area, and try a neti pot if they will use it.

Hope she is feeling better!


----------



## Amylcd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyblackdot* 
Its an upper repritory infection! DD had it 2 weeks ago.

The Dr said that basicly its a sinus infection that doesnt come out the nostrils but instaed the preasure builds up and it come out the eyes, and usually will also cause an ear infection.


This is exactly what her doctor said today, and she does have an ear infection to go along with it


----------



## tinyblackdot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
This is exactly what her doctor said today, and she does have an ear infection to go along with it









Poor thing! It made my dd just miserable! And it happened just like you described, she went to sleep and looked fine, and when she woke up her eyes where all gooey and swollen!

Well glad you have it figured out!


----------



## edamama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
Picture
(this pic was taken yesterday.. so this suddenly came on overnight and has gotten worse today)

Allergies, or something more serious?

She woke up with it this morning, and it seems like I've been wiping it away all day. It's in both eyes. We've been having nice weather, and she was outside playing yesterday and today, which makes me think allergies. (both eyelids are also slightly red and puffy)

Is there anything I can treat this with at home? I'll probably end up taking her to the doctor tomorrow, but I would like her to get relief from it tonight.

Edit: It's a sinus infection, which is not draining out of her nose, but instead backing up into her eyes and ears. Poor baby has a pretty bad ear infection now.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyblackdot* 
Its an upper repritory infection! DD had it 2 weeks ago.

The Dr said that basicly its a sinus infection that doesnt come out the nostrils but instaed the preasure builds up and it come out the eyes, and usually will also cause an ear infection.

We used some natural eye drops, and a warm rag on her eyes. The dr also said that you can lightly massage the sinus area, and try a neti pot if they will use it.

Hope she is feeling better!

amylcd and tinyblackdot,
How long did this take to resolve? DD has this going on right now. Plus a perforated ear drum and probable pneumonia (we didn't get an x-ray).
DD is two and so far doesn't want a warm rag on her eyes. I think tomorrow I may try some BM.


----------



## HeatherB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KMK_Mama* 
It looks like pink eye, which can be caused by allergies, a virus, or bacteria.

I have cured it with over the counter contact lens solution (with boric acid as an ingredient). I use Opti Free with my contacts anyways so that's what I used. I flushed out the eyes 4 times per day. It got better within 2 days, but I continued for 2 weeks just to be sure I got it all.

I'm fighting pink eye (well, red eye, really!) myself and am trying anything I can get my hands on. We have OptiFree in the house, but it doesn't say boric acid - I think it's sodium borate. I've been trying this, and while it feels fine, I'm not sure if it will work. Which OptiFree are you using?

I'm frustrated that I didn't see this earlier, as DH *just* bought the OptiFree tonight!! And that was after he went to WF to get me a whole slew of things to try to make it go away. Hopefully, amongst all of them, it will work!


----------



## Amylcd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allielb* 
amylcd and tinyblackdot,
How long did this take to resolve? DD has this going on right now. Plus a perforated ear drum and probable pneumonia (we didn't get an x-ray).
DD is two and so far doesn't want a warm rag on her eyes. I think tomorrow I may try some BM.

Her eyes cleared up within 3 days. It took about a week for her to get totally better.


----------



## tinyblackdot

Maddie went on antibiotics, and the gunk cleared up in about 2 days, her puffy eyes took about 4 days or so after that to clear up.


----------

